# Gasóleo / gasoil / diesel



## geogins

Saludos a todos los foreros hispanohablantes:
¿Cómo lo piden en las gasolineras de su país? ¿Gasóleo / gasoil / diesel? Este último, ¿cómo lo pronuncian?
Gracias anticipadas por su participación en el hilo.


----------



## lospazio

En la Argentina se dice _gasoil_. Al motor se lo llama corrientemente _gasolero_, aunque a veces también _diesel_, pronunciado como en alemán: _dísel_.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola. Sr. geogins:
Por aquí -sur de España-, en las gasolineras es habitual  pedir ese combustible tanto como _gasoil _como _diésel_: 'écheme veinte euros de gasoil/diesel'. 
Y a la hora de pronunciarlo, a _diésel _se le oyen todas sus es.


----------



## lospazio

Jonno said:


> Aunque oficialmente se llame gasóleo, la gente y las gasolineras diferencia entre el diésel para turismos y el gasóleo, para



¡Por favor! ¡No nos dejes con esta intriga!


----------



## Jonno

Aunque en España oficialmente se llame gasóleo (ver web del Ministerio de Energía), con sus variantes (gasóleo A habitual, nuevo A, B, C), la gente y las gasolineras diferencian entre el *diésel* (para vehículos) y el *gasóleo* (para maquinaria agrícola y calefacción). *Gasoil* tiene un uso menor por mi zona, pero se usa.

El biodiésel siempre se llama así, no se dice "biogasóleo" ni "biogasoil".




lospazio said:


> ¡Por favor! ¡No nos dejes con esta intriga!





Lo siento, ha salido por triplicado e incompleto... Ya lo he arreglado en este mensaje.


----------



## Vampiro

"Petróleo diesel", en Chile.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gasoil al combustible (pronunciada gasOil -mayoritaria- y gasoIl) y los vehículos son diésel (pronunciada dIsel -mayoritaria*- y diEsel).
Saludos

* Creo, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> "Petróleo diesel", en Chile.
> _



En el Perú igual, pero más a menudo se dice o petróleo o diesel (pronunciado _dísel_). Para calificar un motor o un auto que use ese combustible utiliza más el adjetivo petrolero (aunque diesel también se usa como adjetivo): _Me compré un carro con motor petrolero_.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México diesel, pronunciado dísel.


----------



## Ludaico

En España se diferencia entre motores Diesel y de gasolina. Los motores Diesel utilizan gasoil y los otros lo que su nombre indica.


----------



## Vampiro

Ludaico said:


> En España se diferencia entre motores Diesel y de gasolina. Los motores Diesel utilizan gasoil y los otros lo que su nombre indica.



Bueno, si de motores de combustión se trata, acá el espectro es un poco más amplio... a los dos ya mencionados hay que agregar los que funcionan con GNC (gas natural comprimido)
Como apunta Jorgema, por acá lo usual es llamar simplemente "petróleo" al diesel, eso es lo más coloquial, aunque pedir "diesel" no suena raro ni le extraña a nadie.
_


----------



## Ludaico

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, si de motores de combustión se trata, acá el espectro es un poco más amplio... a los dos ya mencionados hay que agregar los que funcionan con GNC (gas natural comprimido)
> Como apunta Jorgema, por acá lo usual es llamar simplemente "petróleo" al diesel, eso es lo más coloquial, aunque pedir "diesel" no suena raro ni le extraña a nadie.
> _



Aquí también es más amplio dicho espectro, señor Vampiro; pero tuve que resumir para ajustarme a la pregunta que inició este hilo. Tampoco desconocemos acá los eléctricos, pero no se preguntó sobre ellos.
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Ya caigo. Por acá lo llamamos ACPM (creo que es lo mismo que dísel y gasóleo).

ACPM =* A*ceite *C*ombustible* P*ara *M*otores.

_ACPM también es una comida común y corriente: Arroz*, C*arne,* P*apa y* M*aduro._

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¡Anda! ¿Entonces el ACPM se compra por litros o por kilos?


----------



## oa2169

Lord Darktower said:


> ¡Anda! ¿Entonces el ACPM se compra por litros o por kilos?


 
Já. Por galones el uno y por "platos" el otro.

Un abrazo milord.


----------



## Erreconerre

geogins said:


> Saludos a todos los foreros hispanohablantes:
> ¿Cómo lo piden en las gasolineras de su país? ¿Gasóleo / gasoil / diesel? Este último, ¿cómo lo pronuncian?
> Gracias anticipadas por su participación en el hilo.



Por aquí se pronuncia _dísel_. Es el tipo de combustible que generalmente consumen los camiones y la maquinaria agrícola. 

Pero el llamado _auto_,_ carro_ o _automóvil familiar_ funciona con _gasolina_; y de ésta se conocen dos clases. Una es la gasolina _premium_, y otra, la gasolina _magna_. 

Ni gasoil ni gasóleo se usan. Se usa _gasoducto_ cuando se habla de gas licuado; pero ésa es otra historia.


----------



## Vampiro

Ludaico said:


> Aquí también es más amplio dicho espectro, señor Vampiro; pero tuve que resumir para ajustarme a la pregunta que inició este hilo. Tampoco desconocemos acá los eléctricos, pero no se preguntó sobre ellos.
> Saludos.


Los eléctricos no tienen nada que hacer en este baile, la cosa va de motores de combustión interna y de combustibles, en particular el diesel; fue por eso que agregué el GNC, combustible que no se usa en todas partes, porque no en todas partes hay gas disponible.




Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí se pronuncia _dísel_. Es el tipo de combustible que generalmente consumen los camiones y la maquinaria agrícola.
> 
> Pero el llamado _auto_,_ carro_ o _automóvil familiar_ funciona con _gasolina_; y de ésta se conocen dos clases. Una es la gasolina _premium_, y otra, la gasolina _magna_.


¿De verdad no usan el diesel para vehículos menores, como automóviles? Eso sí que no me lo creo…
Acá la gasolina (llamada coloquialmente bencina) se clasifica por octanajes, se vende de 93, 95 y 97 octanos, dependerá del tipo de motor la que te corresponda usar. Antes de la llegada de los motores catalíticos, había otra clasificación adicional y se vendía con plomo o sin plomo. Hoy en día la “con plomo” ya ni se ve, es probable que la vendan en alguna región, pero si existe ya es muy escasa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Csalrais

Por aquí el uso mayoritario y con diferencia es gasoil. Diésel también se usa, aunque menos, y se pronuncia con todas las letras.


----------



## Jonno

Vampiro said:


> ¿De verdad no usan el diesel para vehículos menores, como automóviles?  Eso sí que no me lo creo…



A mí también me ha parecido curioso, pero he visitado la página web de Pemex (Petróleos Mexicanos) y entre los productos que venden están los dos tipos de gasolina que menciona Erreconerre, y tres tipos de diésel que se usan en vehículos de carga, transporte, embarcaciones y uso industrial.


----------



## Vampiro

Agregar a la lista de Chile el Ecodiesel y muy pronto en forma masiva el Biodiesel.
_


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Diesel, pronunciado "diésel".


----------



## Lord Darktower

Vampiro said:


> Agregar a la lista de Chile el Ecodiesel y muy pronto en forma masiva el Biodiesel.
> _


No lo crea. No haga caso a todo lo que cuentan.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> No lo crea. No haga caso a todo lo que cuentan.



Hombre de poca fé...
_


----------



## Nipnip

Vampiro said:


> ¿De verdad no usan el diesel para vehículos menores, como automóviles? Eso sí que no me lo creo…
> _


Erreconerre no dijo que no se usasen, simplemente no dijo tampoco que sí lo hicieran. Que lo hacen, algunas ediciones de camionetas como la Lobo  o la Ranger funcionan con dísel. Durante los 90 hubo también una fiebre de gas, muchas personas lo usaban porque decían que era más barato. No sé si por disposiciones medioambientales o por no obtener el beneficio esperado, pero ya no son la sensación. 

Hablando de _gasoil_, alguna vez en mi infancia mi padre me preguntó que qué significaba "oil" le respondí y me contó que antes de la década de los 50 y todavía entrados en la de los 60, el combustible para la maquinaría agrícola era sólo uno y se le llamaba gasoil, "una gasolina más corriente". O sea que quizá en México ya no se usa, pero se usó.


----------



## Vampiro

Nipnip said:


> Erreconerre no dijo que no se usasen, simplemente no dijo que tampoco que sí lo hicieran.


"Pero el llamado _auto_,_ carro_ o _automóvil familiar_ funciona con _gasolina_; y de ésta se conocen dos clases. Una es la gasolina _premium_, y otra, la gasolina _magna_." 

Eso no tiene dos interpretaciones... ¿o sí?
_


----------



## lospazio

Nipnip said:


> Erreconerre no dijo que no se usasen, simplemente no dijo que tampoco que sí lo hicieran. Que lo hacen, algunas ediciones de camionetas como la Lobo o la Ranger funcionan con dísel. Durante los 90 hubo también una fiebre de gas, muchas personas lo usaban porque decían que era más barato. No sé si por disposiciones medioambientales o por no obtener el beneficio esperado, pero ya no son la sensación.
> 
> Hablando de _gasoil_, alguna vez en mi infancia mi padre me preguntó que qué significaba "oil" le respondí y me contó que antes de la década de los 50 y todavía entrados en la de los 60, al combustible para la maquinaría agrícola era sólo uno y se le llamaba gasoil, "una gasolina más corriente". O sea que quizá en México ya no se use, pero se usó.



Este artículo es un poco viejo, pero tal vez les interese.


----------



## Ludaico

lospazio said:


> Este artículo es un poco viejo, pero tal vez les interese.



Lo he leído entero y... ¡sí!, es muy interesante. Gracias por aportar su enlace.
Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Vampiro said:


> "Pero el llamado _auto_,_ carro_ o _automóvil familiar_ funciona con _gasolina_; y de ésta se conocen dos clases. Una es la gasolina _premium_, y otra, la gasolina _magna_."
> 
> Eso no tiene dos interpretaciones... ¿o sí?
> _



Tiene muchas. Que algo funcione con una cosa no es limitante y de ninguna manera significa que no funcione con otra. 

Lospazio, muy interesante el artículo.


----------



## Vampiro

Nipnip said:


> Tiene muchas. Que algo funcione con una cosa no es limitante y de ninguna manera significa que no funcione con otra.


Estimado, ese "Pero" es excluyente.
Si digo "Los automóviles funcionan con gasolina, pero los aviones usan kerosene", no estoy admitiendo en modo alguno la posibilidad de que los aviones funcionen con gasolina, de hecho poco futuro te veo si lo intentas.
_


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Gasoil al combustible (pronunciada gasOil -mayoritaria- y gasoIl) y los vehículos son diésel (pronunciada dIsel -mayoritaria*- y diEsel).
> Saludos
> 
> * Creo, pero no estoy seguro.




¿Ya no se dice 'nafta'?


----------



## lospazio

duvija said:


> ¿Ya no se dice 'nafta'?



Al gasoil nunca se le dijo nafta, duvija.


----------



## Ludaico

duvija said:


> ¿Ya no se dice 'nafta'?



¿Nafta no es un combustible usado para los aviones, mucho más refinado que el usado para los vehículos más prosaicos, esos que pisan la tierra y no surcan "el éter"?


----------



## Vampiro

Ludaico said:


> ¿Nafta no es un combustible usado para los aviones, mucho más refinado que el usado para los vehículos más prosaicos, esos que pisan la tierra y no surcan "el éter"?


No, señor, los aviones usan kerosene, lo acabo de decir.
¡¡¿Es que nadie me cree en este foro?!!
_


----------



## Csalrais

Ludaico said:


> ¿Nafta no es un combustible usado para los aviones, mucho más refinado que el usado para los vehículos más prosaicos, esos que pisan la tierra y no surcan "el éter"?


En los países del área rioplatense es el nombre que recibe lo que nosotros llamamos gasolina.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vampiro said:


> No, señor, los aviones usan kerosene, lo acabo de decir.
> ¡¡¿Es que nadie me cree en este foro?!!
> _


Er, yo sí, pero por aquí se conoce como queroseno.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Er, yo sí, peor por aquí se conoce como queroseno.


Es que por acá tenemos mucha influencia del inglés.

_


----------



## duvija

lospazio said:


> Al gasoil nunca se le dijo nafta, duvija.



¿Qué usás para 'llenar el tanque de ...' (Gasoil? en serio?)
Le tengo que poner ... al auto. (Gasoil? nunca lo escuché)


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> ¿Qué usás para 'llenar el tanque de ...' (Gasoil? en serio?)
> Le tengo que poner ... al auto. (Gasoil? nunca lo escuché)


Te quedaste en el tiempo, Duvi.
Los motores diesel han evolucionado bastante.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

geogins said:


> Saludos a todos los foreros hispanohablantes:
> ¿Cómo lo piden en las gasolineras de su país? ¿Gasóleo / gasoil / diesel? Este último, ¿cómo lo pronuncian?
> Gracias anticipadas por su participación en el hilo.


Ay, Sr. geogins, cómo añoro su sencillita pregunta que originaba este hilo. A estas alturas en la que todos nos hemos _masterizado_ en combustibles, ¿hemos llegado a cumplimentársela? Porque si no da usted clausurada su inquietud, empezamos con los motores de hidrógeno líquido.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Silver Sapphire said:


> Diesel, pronunciado "diésel".



Pronunciación que no tiene mucho sentido. Rudolf Christian Karl Diesel fue un ingeniero alemán inventor del motor de combustión de alto rendimiento que lleva su nombre. En alemán la combinación de vocales 'ie' no es un diptongo; situada en mitad de la palabra se pronuncia como 'i' larga, o sea que la pronunciación debería ser 'dísel' para el motor y para el combustible tal como dice lospazio en el #2 que se usa en Argentina.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, si de motores de combustión se trata, acá el espectro es un poco más amplio... a los dos ya mencionados hay que agregar los que funcionan con GNC (gas natural comprimido)
> Como apunta Jorgema, por acá lo usual es llamar simplemente "petróleo" al diesel, eso es lo más coloquial, aunque pedir "diesel" no suena raro ni le extraña a nadie.
> _



GNC o gas natural comprimido: No he visto usado el adjetivo comprimido; quizá porque entiendo que el gas natural se sirve comprimido. En cambio se usa GLP por gas licuado de petróleo.
Como se ha dicho, gasóleo es el término usado en España en el lenguaje oficial; en el común, es más frecuente gasoil, aunque si se consulta en el donostado DRAE remite a gasóleo; si se pide diésel o dísel en una gasolinera se entiende, y hasta creo que los postes o mangueras de servicio están marcadas como 'Diesel'. 
Petróleo se usa para el líquido natural crudo. Solo lo he oído para un derivado de uso muy limitado en candiles. Si alguien pide repostar petréleo en una gasolinera es posible que sepan intepretarlo, pero causará sorpresa. Y como petroleros, solo los buques de transporte de crudo.
Biodiesel, y no biogasóleo ni biogasoil. No le busquemos lógica.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> GNC o gas natural comprimido: No he visto usado el adjetivo comprimido; quizá porque entiendo que el gas natural se sirve comprimido. En cambio se usa GLP por gas licuado de petróleo.
> Como se ha dicho, gasóleo es el término usado en España en el lenguaje oficial; en el común, es más frecuente gasoil, aunque si se consulta en el donostado DRAE remite a gasóleo; si se pide diésel o dísel en una gasolinera se entiende, y hasta creo que los postes o mangueras de servicio están marcadas como 'Diesel'.
> Petróleo se usa para el líquido natural crudo. Solo lo he oído para un derivado de uso muy limitado en candiles. Si alguien pide repostar petréleo en una gasolinera es posible que sepan intepretarlo, pero causará sorpresa. Y como petroleros, solo los buques de transporte de crudo.
> Biodiesel, y no biogasóleo ni biogasoil. No le busquemos lógica.


Como se ha dicho, "petróleo" es un término coloquial y no está restingido al diésel de los vehículos sino que además se usa para otros combustibles de uso industrial, así, tenemos "Petróleo 5" (FO-5), y "Petróleo 6" (FO-6), por ejemplo.
Ah... y Diésel, por acá se pronuncia "Dísel", como me parece que es lo correcto.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Como se ha dicho, "petróleo" es un término coloquial y no está restingido al diésel de los vehículos sino que además se usa para otros combustibles de uso industrial, así, tenemos "Petróleo 5" (FO-5), y "Petróleo 6" (FO-6), por ejemplo.
> Ah... y Diésel, por acá se pronuncia "Dísel", como me parece que es lo correcto.
> _


Y con mucha razón motor Dísel y combustible dísel, como digo en el #40.
Si pido 'petróleo' en una estación de servicio, lo más seguro es que me digan que se lo pida a Maduro o a algún otro jeque.


----------



## duvija

Basarnos en la pronunciación de palabras extranjeras, es un tema fluido. A veces le damos bolilla pero muchas más, lo decimos 'como nos parece que se dice'. Excuché muchas veces 'facebook' pronunciado como 'febu' hasta que me dí cuenta lo que era.


----------



## jorgema

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Si pido 'petróleo' en una estación de servicio, lo más seguro es que me digan que se lo pida a Maduro o a algún otro jeque.



Pues si lo pides en una gasolinera ("un grifo") del Perú, te darán combustible diésel. Petróleo es el término coloquial para llamar a ese combustible. Nadie creería que pides el otro petróleo, el crudo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jorgema said:


> Pues si lo pides en una gasolinera ("un grifo") del Perú, te darán combustible diésel. Petróleo es el término coloquial para llamar a ese combustible. Nadie creería que pides el otro petróleo, el crudo.


Es sabido y aceptado que haya diferencia entre los términos que se usan para un mismo objeto o acción según países o incluso dentro de un país. 
Una aclaración que espero no esté 'off limits': ¿''Un grifo" es la gasolinera o estación de servicio, el surtidor o poste, o la manguera?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues yo también aprovecho: ¿cómo llaman, entonces, a lo que se le echa al _Zippo_?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Darktower said:


> Pues yo también aprovecho: ¿cómo llaman, entonces, a lo que se le echa al _Zippo_?



Depende del combustible que se use. Gasolina especial, con nafta, es lo usual. Pero si no importa un poco de humo, se puede poner keroseno o gasolina común y corriente, y supongo que también gasóleo-gasoil-dísel/diésel-petróleo. También alcohol de quemar o clínico, aunque se evaporaría.


----------



## geogins

¡Pero esto se ha convertido en una encuesta! 
Después de tantos días de discusión fertil, me apresuro a darles las gracias por su participación tan animada antes de que se pongan a argumentar de la composición química de cada uno de los combustibles mencionados .
¡Gracias y saludos a todos!


Por cierto, Lord Darktower, soy señora.


----------



## Lord Darktower

De nada, *señora *geogins. Ya sabe que aquí estamos para ayudar en lo que podamos. La próxima vez no se le ocurra preguntar por las calidades del papel higiénico, se me ocurre.


----------



## oa2169

Se terminó el hilo y el *ACPM *quedó... "muerto". Buahhhhh


----------



## Laura Callas

Igual que dijo la colombiana más arriba, en Puerto Rico los _carros_ o vehículos de individuos comunes y corrientes corren con gasolina. Los camiones y la maquinaria industrial/agrícola y --ejem-- muchos generadores (ya que la luz en el país es un relajo), corren con _diesel_, al cual no le ponemos acento y lo pronunciamos "dísel" por influencia del inglés, aunque me gustaría poder decir que fuese por influencia alemana.


----------



## Fernando

Sólo por aclarar, los turismos también funcionan con dísel/diésel/gasóleo.

Entiendo que es mucho más frecuente en Europa, por razones casi exclusivamente fiscales. Cuando he ido a América el coche diésel era casi una rareza.


----------



## Kaoss

Fernando said:


> Sólo por aclarar, los turismos también funcionan con dísel/diésel/gasóleo.
> 
> Entiendo que es mucho más frecuente en Europa, por razones casi exclusivamente fiscales. Cuando he ido a América el coche diésel era casi una rareza.


Y de emisiones. Los motores TDi tienen menores emisiones de CO2 que los de gasolina por la mejor eficiencia. Aunque lo "compensan" con mayores emisiones de NOx.

En españa al combustible lo he oído llamar: Diésel, gasoil, gasoleo. Cuando se hace diésel a partir de aceites vegetales se le llama biodiesel y no biogasoil...

Fueloil sería el combustible de barcos grandes o centrales eléctricas (más viscoso que el gasoil, casi más una pasta que un líquido), los mecheros tipo zippo son de gasolina (aunque no tengo claro que su combustible sea el mismo que los coches...) y petróleo se usa solo para la materia prima en crudo. Los aviones queman queroseno.


----------

